# Are timbrens worth it?



## jonnyb76

As the title reads are Timbrens worth the investment for my rig?
I've been waffling for years.


----------



## to_buy

I think they are great. Every truck I order has them in now. A extra leaf stiffens the ride, the Timbren are the best way to go.


----------



## Super Mech

I think they work great. I have them at all 4 corners of my Ford. Really helped the front with the plow on.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I have no issues with mine I just installed them not to long ago


----------



## oldmankent

they work. When I had them on my 96 F250 I didn't like the ride quality. Direct contact between frame and axle. Sure it is a rubber spring like thing, but I changed out springs and some other stuff, and the ride quality improved and carried the plow fine.


----------



## matts27

For the cost of them you can probably get new front springs that will handle the extra front weight better. Toyotec.com carries emu front springs for all toyotas. Try giving them a call and see what they say for your application, worked well for me. 
*
Link. http://toyteclifts.3dcartstores.com/Front-OME-Coils-955-04-Tacoma-96-02-4Run_p_212.html*

Matt


----------



## SnowGuy73

Short answer.. 

Yes, yes they are worth it.


----------



## chachi1984

SnowGuy73;1663600 said:


> Short answer..
> 
> Yes, yes they are worth it.


on my 2002 gmc sierra 2500hd I put an extra heavy duty spring in the rear and even with my 8ft salter it doesn't look like it goes down enough for the timbrens to do anything in the rear . theres about a 4 inch space between the stock one and the rear end it would hit


----------



## thumerzs

My mount was bottoming out in dips on the pavement while transporting a 7 1/2' Western Midweight on a 2013 R/C Silverado 1500.

The Timbrens (fronts only) stopped that from happening, even with my heavier 7 1/2' Pro Plow mounted.

So yes, they work and I'm happy with the investment, but the mount still sits really low on my particular set-up. Don't expect miracles.


----------



## jasonv

thumerzs;1744956 said:


> My mount was bottoming out in dips on the pavement while transporting a 7 1/2' Western Midweight on a 2013 R/C Silverado 1500.
> 
> The Timbrens (fronts only) stopped that from happening, even with my heavier 7 1/2' Pro Plow mounted.
> 
> So yes, they work and I'm happy with the investment, but the mount still sits really low on my particular set-up. Don't expect miracles.


Timbrens are nothing but bigger bump stops. Rather than stopping you from bottoming out, they actually cause you to bottom out *sooner*.

Its a much smarter idea to get higher rate springs for carrying heavier loads.


----------



## South Seneca

I put Timbrens in my 01 GMC 2500. Afterward, the ride was rough as the truck rested right on the Timbrens. So, I cranked the torsion bars up 3 1/2 turns. It works great now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We recommend and use them on all of our plow trucks.

I laugh when I read, they made my truck ride like crap
huum, and stiffer springs will make it ride better sitting on the stock bump stop has a great ride and so on..

Geee it's a work truck not a Cadillac.
Mine don't effect the unloaded ride at all.

A bump stop is a solid chunk of rubber, a timbren isn't
it's has a progressive spring rate as it's compressed.


Mine have given me years of trouble free use, and their warranty and service is top notch. 
I lost one and they replaced it for free.


----------



## jstevens66

I hear that timbrens are great, but I would go for the billstein 5100 leveling kit. For the same amount of money you will actually improve the ride quality and get the level you want, just set them on the highest height,(2.5" of lift). You also don't have to get the diff. drop for this kit, but for $30-$50, get to be on the safe side.


----------



## jasonv

SnoFarmer;1747369 said:


> We recommend and use them on all of our plow trucks.
> 
> I laugh when I read, they made my truck ride like crap
> huum, and stiffer springs will make it ride better sitting on the stock bump stop has a great ride and so on..
> 
> Geee it's a work truck not a Cadillac.
> Mine don't effect the unloaded ride at all.
> 
> A bump stop is a solid chunk of rubber, a timbren isn't
> it's has a progressive spring rate as it's compressed.
> 
> Mine have given me years of trouble free use, and their warranty and service is top notch.
> I lost one and they replaced it for free.


Its a bigger piece of rubber that sits in the same spot where you unbolted the original bump stop. Nothing but a bigger bump stop.


----------



## jasonv

jstevens66;1754782 said:


> I hear that timbrens are great, but I would go for the billstein 5100 leveling kit. For the same amount of money you will actually improve the ride quality and get the level you want, just set them on the highest height,(2.5" of lift). You also don't have to get the diff. drop for this kit, but for $30-$50, get to be on the safe side.


I wouldn't recommend a "lift". Rather a higher rate spring. A "lift" will position your lift frame higher than it should be, and cause your a-frame to angle down towards the plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Timbrens are a scam. 

I had 3 trucks with them. Kept breaking the lift arm\power hitch on my '04 550. Took the Timbrens off and the problem went away.

Had them on both my '05's and the frames cracked on both. This was also related to the new HD truck side mount that Blizzard came out with that was about 1/4" away from a pre-drilled hole in the frame. Throw in the stress of hitting the "progressive springs" and coming to very positive stop, both frames cracked. Repaired the frames and removed the Timbrens and it's been several years since we've had problems.

The only time my ride was rougher was when hitting a pothole or large frost heave and they would bottom out. 

Go with airbags or the like. Far superior to Timbrens, and if your springs are in good shape and don't need to be replaced will give you the carrying capacity without the rough ride of just adding leaves to the spring packs.


----------



## jstevens66

jasonv;1754801 said:


> I wouldn't recommend a "lift". Rather a higher rate spring. A "lift" will position your lift frame higher than it should be, and cause your a-frame to angle down towards the plow.


Your right about the stiffer springs, I never actually thought about just putting a stiffer set on, but you will sacrifice some ride quality with that, I guess no matter what you do, you're gonna sacrifice some kind of ride quality or performance or something. It also depends on what kinda application it is, I would opt for the leveling kit just for the added height, not scraping on certain driveways and you can always put bigger wheels and rims on with the leveling kit. It all depends what application its for, an f-350 doesn't need added lift, stiffer spring would be the way to go, a toyota tundra, leveling it would be the way to go if you ask me.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Air bags for the front...
someone needs some sleep......
Then again some trucks have frames that are prone to cracking.

jasonv,can't teach those who do not not learn.
and springs are chunks of solid steel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;1755389 said:


> Air bags for the front...
> someone needs some sleep......


http://www.truckspring.com/Search.a...-Kit/Firestone-Air-Bags&c=Firestone-Coil-Rite

Sleep? I've gotten 2 full nights of sleep now.

They do make air bags for coil spring trucks.



SnoFarmer;1755389 said:


> Then again some trucks have frames that are prone to cracking.


You're correct. I had to have all my Dodge frames repaired, and they had no Timbrens and much smaller, lighter plows.


----------



## rjm06590

Back when my stepdad plowed with his Bronco they had a bag that would go in the coil spring. You would inflate it and it would fill the voids between each coil.


----------



## jasonv

jstevens66;1755192 said:


> Your right about the stiffer springs, I never actually thought about just putting a stiffer set on, but you will sacrifice some ride quality with that, I guess no matter what you do, you're gonna sacrifice some kind of ride quality or performance or something. It also depends on what kinda application it is, I would opt for the leveling kit just for the added height, not scraping on certain driveways and you can always put bigger wheels and rims on with the leveling kit. It all depends what application its for, an f-350 doesn't need added lift, stiffer spring would be the way to go, a toyota tundra, leveling it would be the way to go if you ask me.


Remember that you need to have the a-frame level when the plow is *down* -- i.e., front suspension is UN-loaded. No matter what, a lift will screw that up, because plow manufacturers set up the truck mount to match *stock* ride height. What the higher rate spring will do, is effectively lift the truck when the suspension is *loaded*.

But yeah you are certainly right that a stiffer spring will sacrifice ride quality.... unloaded. It will actually *improve* loaded ride quality. Its like driving with a load in the bed of the truck. You certainly have observed that when you throw a few hundred pounds into the bed, the truck will ride more smoothly... the back suspension of a pickup is almost always (there are some exceptions, like US model Tacoma "offroad") oversprung for an EMPTY load. BUT THE FRONT is almost always tuned for maximum performance withOUT any extra load. Optimal suspension performance is always achieved when the springs match the load they're carrying.

An interesting bit of trivia... Toyota Tacoma comes out of the factory with two different sets of springs... the "offroad" poser springs (front soft, rear 2 leaf + overload), and the "high load" springs (front stiff, rear 3 leaf + overload). It used to be all US-model Tacomas came with the poser springs, and the Canadian-models all came with the high load springs. I think it was 2012 or 2013 MY that they changed the division from US/Can to offroad/hardwork. The manufacturer of my plow matches up a 380 pound plow to my truck, so I went with the next size up weighing 485 pounds. I did nothing to the suspension (factory high load, Canadian 2011), obviously hitting bumps it will bottom out more easily than unloaded, but it holds the plow up really well. Of course, OP's Tacoma is the older version and is lighter/smaller than mine, so he would certainly benefit greatly from a set of stiffer springs.


----------



## rjm06590

Just for the record both my trucks have small lifts and oversized tires. The plow frame is perfectly level, most plows have height adjustments don't they?


----------



## jstevens66

rjm06590;1763686 said:


> Just for the record both my trucks have small lifts and oversized tires. The plow frame is perfectly level, most plows have height adjustments don't they?


I think the old fishers have the 3 hole adjustments, the new MM2 models pretty much go on in one position, not sure about other plow manufactures, but I don't think a small lift or leveling kit would really screw up your plow. I know others would disagree but there are many trucks out there that put lifts/levels on there trucks after getting a plow and experience no problems.


----------



## jonnyb76

*A little Late*

Thanks everyone for the replies! Im gonna opt for the timbrens hopefully this season. I just plow my driveway and help some neighbors and my in-laws. i run 480lbs of ballast in the back of the Taco when i plow to help level it out. I'm too cheap to get any lifts payup


----------



## jonnyb76

jonnyb76;1870347 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies! Im gonna opt for the timbrens hopefully this season. I just plow my driveway and help some neighbors and my in-laws. i run 480lbs of ballast in the back of the Taco when i plow to help level it out. I'm too cheap to get any lifts payup


finally I pulled the trigger timbrens go on this week got new rest leads. For the taco too.


----------



## 512high

Good move! I have them on my 1999 and 2001, and like you i have about 300 lbs in the back, they do help..now all we need is snow! Happy holidays


----------



## jonnyb76

*question for 512high*

I'm sure the snow will come! Glad they'll help. did you get them for both the front end and the rear end or just the front end?


----------



## 512high

Hi Johnnyb76, I went to Donovan Spring in Londonderry and had them "add" a leaf to the rear leaf springs, I do that to all my trucks, sometimes I have heavy weight in the rear,etc.


----------



## jonnyb76

*Question*

How much was it for Donovan to add the extra leaf, if you don't mind my asking? And i love the Timbrens! they work like a ChampThumbs Up


----------



## Too Stroked

jonnyb76;1902607 said:


> finally I pulled the trigger timbrens go on this week got new rest leads. For the taco too.


I installed them in the rear of my 2014 Tacoma TRD Sport 4x4 last year. man, what a difference when towing! Although some people say they're nothing more than a glorified bump stop, they're actually a progressive rate bump stop. I love the way they work and the ride is great.


----------

